# difference between canker and pox



## jeweel (Jul 4, 2011)

I am newbie. So don't mind if asked stupidly.
How could i differentiate pox and canker that affected beak,throat,annul...??


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

It's certainly not a stupid question 

Within the mouth -

Canker is more common than pox, but both can show up inside the beak and be confused. It can also happen that a bird may have both together (one of our rescues did).

Yellow 'lumps' toward the back upper side of the mouth are usually canker lesions. Lesions further back in the throat (which may be yellowish-white) or back behind the tongue will usually be canker. Canker lesions are attached to, or kind of grow out on, the mouth lining.

Wet Pox, as it's called when inside the beak, is usually found more towards the front and sides of the beak and starts as a blister under the mouth lining and becomes like an indentation filled with yellow pus.

Otherwise - 

Canker organisms cannot long survive in the open air and the nodules do not grow on the exterior of the bird, though a very severe untreated (and probably fatal) case could cause them to protrude through from inside. 

Pox lesions, though, can also be found on the exterior of the bird (which is most often how it's recognized) on, usually, unfeathered areas such as around the beak and eyes and on the legs and feet.

More (and maybe superfluous  ) info -

Canker is caused by protozoa called Trichomonas, which are commonly found in pigeons anyway in levels kept low by a healthy immune system. It is not always readily visible. It tends to follow the digestive tract and can damage internal organs with no sign in the mouth. There are various drugs which can be used to treat it.

Avian Pox is caused by a virus which can be transmitted by mosquitoes, and from one affected bird to another. There are no anti-viral drugs for it, though birds can be vaccinated to prevent infection.


----------



## jeweel (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks John.


----------

